# Creative Cloud App - this installation is no longer functional



## Regan Kilpatrick (Aug 12, 2016)

When I log into the Creative Cloud App then select "apps" I get a message saying "download error. This installation is no longer functional. Uninstall it and download creative cloud again".

I've uninstalled and reinstalled numerous times with no luck.. I keep getting the same error message.

Any advice??

Much appreciated, 
Regan


----------



## tspear (Aug 12, 2016)

See here:
CC App


----------



## Regan Kilpatrick (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks for the reply! Unfortunately it didn't solve the issue


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 12, 2016)

For CC install problems, your best bet is the techs at Adobe. Contact Customer Care.  Once you've got that working, we can help you figure out any Lightroom stuff.


----------



## sojo (Sep 23, 2017)

*Using this you should be able to install as well any previous LR release, just download the proper 'base' + 'update' you desire. Otherwise just go for the latest release/downloads.*

I had this exact problem, not able to get latest LR update through Creative Cloud, but instead getting even older, baseline LR6 release when did reinstall through CC app.


To get the latest version properly installed I tried the Adobe chat help.


But that's useless, took them 2h to guide me through various steps and then finishing the support saying "if the problem not resolve on it's own. please contact us in 12h again". As a paying CC subscriber, you got unqualified support from Adobe, unable to resolve problems with software which Adobe created, and you're on your own.


So based on what Adobe chat gave me, and multiple other internet sources I put together these steps which finally worked for me to get the latest LR installed. 


*Here you go:*


go to Download Photoshop Lightroom
download the full LR installation pack (~700MB)
download the update file fo the LR release you want to get to

uninstall your current LR intallation
install the initial full LR pack (first download ~700MB)
if you try to install the update now you will get error saying something in sense that you're not allowed/entitle to upgrade.
Go to C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\AAMUpdaterInventory\1.0

Find AdobeUpdaterAdminPrefs.dat
Delete (or rename) this file
This is Windows path, so if you have Mac just google location of this file.

Now the update installation will work.


----------

